# Gumawa



## dvddogg

Actually I was trying to understand this whole messege:

*gaguh kah wag kang mang gaya ng account James gumawa ka ng sarili moh gaguh takot kah...*

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## DotterKat

Hi,

*Gumawa, *from the verb " gawa " means make or do. In the sentence you provided, it is used in the imperative mood.

*gaguh kah wag kang mang gaya ng account James gumawa ka ng sarili moh gaguh takot kah...*

corrected text : *Gago ka. Huwag kang mang gaya ng account, James. Gumawa ka ng sarili mo. Gago, takot ka......*

It means, in a slightly sanitized version : You idiot. Don't copy ( or steal ) an account, James. Make your own ( account ). Idiot, you coward.....

*Gago* is actually a stronger invective than " idiot ", but you get the message with the above translation. Gago would be more like a*****e.


----------



## dvddogg

LOL, wow thanks so much.

If it wouldnt be too much trouble to translate... how would i say"

*Who is James??

Me???? you are the real coward stealing accounts!! not me!!*

Thanks!!


----------



## DotterKat

Hi,

*Who is James?? --- *Sino si James?
* 
Me???? you are the real coward stealing accounts!! not me!!* --- Ako? Ikaw ang talagang duwag na nagnanakaw ng mga accounts! Hindi ako!


----------



## dvddogg

Thanks again.


----------

